# kochkunst über 150



## therockfromsl (22. Januar 2009)

ich habe in der kochkunst einen wert von 150 von 150. leider weis ich nicht wie ich über 150 komme, kann mir da mal bitte einer helfen, ware sehr nett. 

danke


----------



## Naarg (22. Januar 2009)

Du brauchst ein Kochbuch, das gibt es wenn du Hordler bist in Schattenflucht (das Trolldorf in Desolace),
wenn du Alli bist, solltest du deinen Charakter löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal im Ernst, bei den Allianzlern weis ichs nicht, Sorry


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2009)

Für Allianzler in Auberdine, könnte man aber auch hier nachlesen


----------



## Kerandos (29. Januar 2009)

Außerdem solltest Du anfangen "Riesenei" zu sammeln, solltest Du welche davon in die Finger bekommen. Auf Skill 255 musst Du einen Quest machen, wo Du 12 davon brauchst. Also nicht leichtfertig verschleudern. (wobei verschleudern sollte man Eier sowieso nicht, das macht immer eine furchtbare Sauerei...)

LG Kerandos


----------

